# Club in Stewart Co Ga looking for new members



## firemandoug (Jun 15, 2012)

Middle GA Sportsman's Club is looking for new members.  We have 2500 acres located about 3 miles from Florence State Marina and Providence Canyon State park. Lots of deer,hogs and other critters running property.  Camp has water,electricity, and sewer hookups.  $1100.00 includes family. Family friendly club, we want to pass on the hunting legacy to the young ones. On site deer cooler next to skinning shed.  Land was select cut last year, so lots of open areas.  Grassy creek runs through property and has many smaller creeks that run off of it through property.  100 yard shooting range. Great membership, like a second family, Would love to show off property and let it sell the club. PM if interested.  We need 3-4 members to replace members that left club due to travel distance.


----------



## badger (Jun 16, 2012)

This property deserves a good look. Beautiful area. I've been a member for five years, best club I've ever been a part of. Pretty good turkey population too.


----------



## Jriley (Jun 16, 2012)

It's a great club. I second everything that has been said.


----------



## firemandoug (Jun 21, 2012)

Tttt


----------



## firemandoug (Jun 26, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## badger (Jul 1, 2012)

Still three slots open.


----------



## firemandoug (Jul 20, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## badger (Jul 29, 2012)

Up. Pm me for info if interested. Still some memberships available. Awesome property.


----------



## mainframe142 (Aug 9, 2012)

how many memeber are in this club total ?


----------



## wcannon (Aug 19, 2012)

30 total


----------



## badger (Aug 22, 2012)

wcannon said:


> 30 total



About two thirds are regular hunters, so the woods aren't crowded.

Some photos:





















Yes, we do have hogs too...........

























Really good group that we have, great campground, well water, power & camper hookups.


----------



## firemandoug (Aug 22, 2012)

Still have room for 4 more members. Lots of great hunting spots left ,  PM if interested.


----------



## badger (Aug 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## badger (Aug 27, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## badger (Aug 29, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## wcannon (Sep 3, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## badger (Sep 25, 2012)

Still a couple of open spots.


----------



## wcannon (Mar 3, 2013)

ttt


----------



## firemandoug (Mar 10, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## gibby37 (Mar 11, 2013)

*interested*

used to hunt in stewart county, interested if there are still openings


----------



## wcannon (Mar 21, 2013)

We still have spots and will be showing the property this weekend


----------



## wcannon (May 26, 2013)

ttt


----------



## monty2430 (Jun 27, 2013)

I know this is an older post, do you have any current openings? Have 2 looking for lease in the area. Thanks!


----------



## wcannon (Jul 2, 2013)

yes we have 3 openings and would be able to show the property this weekend just pm me and I can set up a tour for you


----------



## monty2430 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the follow up. I will not be able to go this weekend, but would like to see the property soon.


----------



## wcannon (Jul 4, 2013)

Just let us know


----------



## wcannon (Aug 3, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## badger (Aug 4, 2013)

Was down this weekend. The deer were moving even in this hot weather . Lots of tracks too. Very green and the creeks are full. Going to be a good season. We have a great group of people in the club and need just a few more.


----------



## pastordoc (Dec 6, 2013)

Hunted with you guys a couple of years ago. am looking into memberships again. Who should I contact about looking into membership?


----------



## badger (Dec 8, 2013)

pasterdoc, send me a pm and I'll give you any information you need. 

badger.


----------



## meandmydog (Dec 14, 2013)

im interested in club. if you still need members call me 4048863359 rosco


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 14, 2013)

Interested.  PM please...


----------



## gibby37 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Very interested*

Interested


----------



## badger (Dec 23, 2013)

gibby37 said:


> Interested



Forwarded your pm to our club president. I'm in Germany until the new year so he will contact you.


----------



## BIGBUCK 69 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks great any spots left like to come up an take a tour give me a call 407 2344974 thx ritchard.


----------



## cooper07 (Feb 15, 2014)

3 people interested any way you shoot 
your number wanting to meet tomm.


----------



## deerdylan (Mar 3, 2014)

Are y'all trying to get rid of the hogs?


----------



## badger (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the interest and PM's. It looks like we have a full club for this year.


----------



## badger (Jun 15, 2014)

Update: We have 3 openings for the coming season due to one of our members not staying on for health reasons, and 2 due to travel distance. Please pm me if interested.


----------



## Georgiagator (Jun 17, 2014)

interested in the club please pm me with the rules and such    Thank you Danny


----------



## badger (Jun 17, 2014)

Danny, pm sent. Also, since this is a revival of last year's thread, I forgot to add that the landowner has increase the cost of the lease. Dues will be $1350.00 capped at 26 members.


----------



## badger (Aug 6, 2014)

We still have 2, possibly three memberships available for this season. We will be having a work weekend August 16th and a Saturday evening meal after the workday so if you want to see the property please contact me by pm and we can arrange a tour of the property.


----------



## badger (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks to those who expressed interest. We are now full for this season.


----------

